# How to apply sheet metal on wall surrounding fireplace???



## Ninarina (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am new here and am trying to get some guidance on how to do a project on my new house being built.

 I found some photos online of fireplace walls covered in sheet metal....hot rolled, stainless, galvanized? I'm open to ideas as to what is safe and practical. I don't want to spend a fortune on this if I can avoid it. 

The artist rendering shows the area around the fireplace as stucco with aluminum inserts to make the grid pattern. It's approx 6' wise and 8' high. The fireplace in the plan is a Sparky? Gas which is $2000 last I checked. I prefer a wood fireplace.

1. How would I instruct my builder to install the sheet metal as in the photos I attached? What kind of metal would you advise? This project would need cement backer board I assume?

2. Can I install a wood burning fireplace 3' off the ground as in this picture....the artists rendering
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## djkeev (Jul 12, 2017)

No hearths in those photos, an absolute must have with a wood burner.

With a fireplace 3' off the floor, will the hearth need to be wider and longer?
When embers fall, hit the hearth, they will shatter and spread!

Being a builder, I look at those sheet metal fireplace photos and I see dollar signs dancing in my eyes. $$$
That is custom work, welded seams and bent to fit precisely.
To mount huge sheets of metal like that and have welded seams without distortion and waves requires that a fairly heavy gauge of steel be used as well.

These look to be hung with a hidden clip system, probably similar to that used to mount exterior panels on a modern high rise building, 

If your budget is thin I think you'll find this industrial look quite unaffordable.

Dave


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like those are all gas fireplaces. Different clearance requirements. Probably installed with some form of construction adhesive. None of which will work around a wood burner. I suppose the questions is, what type of fireplace are you working with?


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2017)

A wood zero clearance fireplace can be raised up higher on the wall by building up a base support, but it will still need a non-combustible hearth down below. 




I've never done this, but here is how one might approach using a steel facing material. The steel sheets can be glued with construction adhesive to the wall except in the non-combustible materials location as indicated in the stove manual. This will be XX distance above the fireplace opening. With a large sheet of steel that spans the fireplace opening this may be worked around by making a partial cutout for the opening so that the seam between sheets is not right at the top edge of the fp opening. It can then be glued on the sides, just not in the designated area above the fireplace opening. It the top edge of the fireplace can overlap the steel then it should be held captive there. Otherwise it could be screwed into the metal stud framing in a few locations with black panhead screws above the fireplace.


----------



## Ninarina (Jul 12, 2017)

Appreciate all your comments.

Just to clarify, I am trying to determine if a wood burning fireplace is an option and what parameters I would have to work around.

I understand there is a high heat silicone that can be used around fireplaces.

The floor will be tile on concrete slab.....would that not qualify for a hearth?

Is it allowed to put the fireplace 30" off the floor?

I believe the screwed steel panels perhaps over concrete backer board might work in a butted fashion rather than welded.

I have come across some porcelain tile that resemble steel and are only $5.50 sf for 12x24....that might be the route I go.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2017)

Ninarina said:


> I understand there is a high heat silicone that can be used around fireplaces.
> *Might work for the higher heat area*
> 
> The floor will be tile on concrete slab.....would that not qualify for a hearth?
> ...


----------



## armanidog (Jul 13, 2017)

You also might think of using aluminum or copper, they may be cheaper than stainless steel. I would not be using any metal such as galvanized or plain sheet metal that may start discoloring or deteriorating due to the heat changes.

I found a company that does custom surrounds, their prices are for a custom shipped surround:


> Pricing:
> 
> Aluminum up to 48" wide = $950.00
> 
> ...



http://www.moderustic.com/Fireplace-Surrounds.html


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 13, 2017)

I would use anodized aluminum.  It will not oxidize and will be cheaper than stainless.  Stainless might have you feeling that you are living inside a dishwasher with the reflection you could get off it.  

Start sizing what you need and then call around to water or laser cutting facilities.  They get good bulk pricing on all sheet metals.  

I just did an industrial project with custom cut rectangles (complete with holes for mounting hardware) and used anodized AL.  The sheets where 42" x 90" and 14 guage....which is quite thick.  They ran me about $180 each.  

If it was me, I'd pick and attractive fastener and mount from the front.  I'm 100% positive you could use an adhesive, but a nice fastener could be integral to your design..and pattern.


----------



## Squirrely (Jul 13, 2017)

If you go with a wood burner, incorporating log storage in your wall would be a nice feature.





When there's a large open clear austere plane as in your pictures, anything placed in front of it would really stand out to break it up.

Greg


----------



## bfast250 (Jul 13, 2017)

Some (maybe all?) fireplaces have minimum clearances to the ceiling as well. Something to keep in mind depending on how high you set the fp and your ceiling height.


----------



## Ninarina (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------



## Superealtor (Apr 23, 2022)

Ninarina said:


> Thank you all!


Hello! I know this thread is several years old but wondering how your project turned out. I am interested in this same type of look, but with an electric linear fireplace. Would love an update. Thank you!


----------

